# Men in Bridal Party- Who wears matching suits? -can you add WHERE from too plz!?



## twiggy56

Im not really sure on the etiquette for who wears what with the men?

Obviously OH, his best man and MY dad (as he'l be walking me down the isle) all need to hire co-ordinating suits/kilts...what about OH's dad? As technically he's not 'in' the wedding?

HELP someone!! The best man is coming up for a visit (lives hundreds of miles away) and we need to get them trying on suits as its the last time we'l see him before the wedding!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm not 100% sure actually :wacko:

For us, it's OH, My grandad (giving me away), my stepdad (doing Father of Bride speech), Best man, ushers xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I should add, OH's dad isn't in the picture. Did a runner when he was tiny, and my biological dad will be there but not in the wedding party. Just as a guest 

(Yes, my family is complicated:lol:) xx


----------



## twiggy56

Sounds like you've got it more complicated than I have! :wacko:

So maybe i'l just keep it OH, Best Man, My dad....? 3 in matching suits?


----------



## tmr1234

and your H2B dad should be in the same
we are having H2B, My dad, H2B dad,and my 2 sons in the same


----------



## kitty1987

Were having OH, my dad and best man in matching suits


----------



## FierceAngel

we are having groom, bm, father of bride, father of groom and my step dad.. and ushers x


----------



## chelseaharvey

For us in matching suits we have

OH
His 2 best man
2 x Ushers
My dad
Our son who is page boy
My man of honour

So we need 8 suits in total, we are hiring them from Moss Boss, 5 of them live 2 hours away but there are Moss bosses there so if they cant all come up together they will go to there nearest store get measured then phone our store with the measurements & that store can make sure all suits are ready to be picked up when need be. 

We then just pay for them all in 1 store


----------



## Sophiiie

for us it'll be groom, best man, my dad & my OH's dad. I didn't think it'd be really necessary for my OH's dad to have a matching suit as he isn't actually in the wedding and will just be sat with the rest of the family, but my OH insisted :shrug: I suppose it'll look better in the photos x


----------



## myasmumma

Sophiiie said:


> for us it'll be groom, best man, my dad & my OH's dad. I didn't think it'd be really necessary for my OH's dad to have a matching suit as he isn't actually in the wedding and will just be sat with the rest of the family, but my OH insisted :shrug: I suppose it'll look better in the photos x

this is all im having too :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We had OH, Best Man, Usher, My Dad and His Dad it didn't feel fair to leave FIL out :lol: x


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks so much for your replies ladies...seems there is a trend, 

all those who are having their FIL in a matching suit...did u feel it was unnecessary? Some of you have already commented this but im thinking....

he's not actually 'in' the wedding and he will probably be in a pic or two but not many...and he's a bit of a grumpy bugger if im being honest lol...doesnt like fuss...so im wondering if its worth the money to hire an extra suit when he isnt really 'in' it and doesnt particularly care!

I will have to email MIL and ask her...:haha: 

Otherwise it'l be OH, best man and my dad :thumbup: Would work nice as iv got 3 bridesmaids too...


----------



## twiggy56

oh and new question...*where* are you all hiring your suits from...? anyone found that someone was cheapest?

Thank yoooou! :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We hired ours from a local hire shop (not a chain) we paid £58 per suit and the guys got to keep the shirts.

I personally would include the FIL. We had quite a few photos with me OH the kids and his parents/my parents/grandparents etc on and it looked nice for all the fathers to be in the same suits ... but thats just my personal opinion! Its obviously up to you what you want to do :flower: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

We're hiring ours from Slaters menswear :) They were by far the cheapest we found. Tail suit, shirt, cravat, hankie, waistcoat and shoes for £60 pp ish I think it was. And they have a hire 5 pay for 4 offer xx

ETA: Everywhere else wanted between £80-95 for the same thing, minus shoes


----------



## chelseaharvey

Moss Boss for ours to hire everything it is £90 & £60 for the our son


----------



## Sophiiie

we're getting ours from a local hire shop, they just have 2 shops, one in our town and another one close by, but they seem to be the cheapest by a long way x


----------



## honeybee2

ours are from burtons £30 each- all the same suits (black and white)


----------



## kintenda

We are getting ours from Moss Bros as well - we have OH, my dad, my stepdad, OH's dad, best man and 3 ushers! A lot of suits  It works out ok cost wise - OH gets his for free, the rest are paying about £85 each.

I personally think that it looks nice for everyone to be in the same suits and I know my FIL2B would feel left out if he didn't have one. We got them from Moss Bros due to the fact that our party are from different parts of the country and you can collect from one store! You can get cheaper suits but it all depends on what you want etc.


----------



## tmr1234

even thow FIL's dnt seem like there "in" the wedding they are still a big part of it as it is there son and they are giving him to you and wellcoming you in to his famly so in that way ok they dont do any thing but they are in the wedding. I think it is as inportant (sp) as the father of the bride. but that is just me


----------



## pinkclaire

We had BM, my uncle as he gave me away, my mums partner, matts dad, and matts brother all in matching suits. We got them from Moss bros, great as can order from nearest place and don't all need to be together and the from goes free. Matt was in his uniform, but had a suit for the evening do as his blues got very hot! Moss bros do kilts as well xx


----------



## twiggy56

Brilliant! Thanks all for the suggestions...we have two local hire places and a Slaters here so we are going to check those out on saturday!

Hope this will be easier than the 3 bridesmaids dresses :wacko:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I couldn't fault slaters when we went in :thumbup: xx


----------



## booflebump

Dream.A.Dream said:


> I couldn't fault slaters when we went in :thumbup: xx

We're using Slaters for our kilt hire and they were falling over themselves to help x


----------

